

PhpMyAdmin 3.3.10 is released - thefox
http://sourceforge.net/news/?group_id=23067&id=298637

======
joelhaasnoot
Nice to hear it's still being developed. Personally, I've moved on to other,
better solutions that are client-side. HeidiSQL (<http://www.heidisql.com/>)
works well over SSH for Windows, or Sequel Pro for Mac
(<http://www.sequelpro.com>). Being able to fastly import and export data,
easier query manipulation, syntax highlighting and much better table
manipulation. Oh, and MySQL Workbench is a very mature product and is great
for modeling and syncing.

------
whalesalad
Would have been nice to link instead to the release notes for this version. I
assumed that something amazing had happened since the last one, but it's
nothing too mindblowing.

Link to release notes:
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpmyadmin/files%2FphpMyAdmi...](http://sourceforge.net/projects/phpmyadmin/files%2FphpMyAdmin%2F3.3.10%2FphpMyAdmin-3.3.10.html/view)

~~~
nbpoole
Not since the last one, but it appears the one before it had a pretty decent
sized vulnerability.

[http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/security/PMASA-2011-2.ph...](http://www.phpmyadmin.net/home_page/security/PMASA-2011-2.php)

------
JonnieCache
I've been using Navicat, a native app for this purpose. Basically mySQL
workbench but nicer to use, or that Sequel Pro thing but with more
functionality. It's a very polished piece of software, and I highly recommend
it.

<http://www.navicat.com/>

------
powertower
HeidiSQL ( <http://www.heidisql.com/> ) has interesting statistics on its home
page:

MySQL version usage*

    
    
      MySQL 5.1 44.6% 
      MySQL 5.0 42.8% 
      MySQL 5.5 5.1% 
      MySQL 4.1 4.2% 
      MySQL 4.0 2.0% 
      MySQL 3.23 0.7% 
      MySQL 6.0 0.3% 
      MySQL 5.4 0.1% 
      MySQL 5.2 0.1% 
      MySQL 5.6 0.0%
    

* Reported by 62028 HeidiSQL users over the last month, which have the statistics feature enabled in their preferences dialog.

I have a WAMP distro called WampDeveloper that uses MySQL 5.1 and have had a
few emails about why I don't use 5.5...

Mostly because MySQL (and PHP) have had a really bad history of having their
current "general release" versions of being beta quality. To skip the
headaches, you should run 1 major version behind. The stats seem to back this
up nicely. There are just about as many people using 5.5 as 4.1.

P.S., HeidiSQL is written in Delphi / Pascal and is GPLv2.

------
Limes102
phpMyAdmin needs a lot of work in my opinion, it feels incredibly outdated.
SequelPro is probably the best MySQL front end I have ever used.

